

Ask HN: How Do You Know About Upcoming Hackathons? - citizenkeys

More often than not, I find out about hackathons either the day of or day after they occur.  How does everybody else here keep track of upcoming hackathons?  Is there any good "upcoming hackathons" website?
======
Jedi_Vik
I utilize the Startup Weekend as a tool to work on stuff and do something fun.
Check out the upcoming events at: <http://startupweekend.org/events/> I
haven't found a website that keeps track of Hackathons...

------
swanson
<http://www.apievangelist.com/events/>

------
ig1
<http://lanyrd.com>

